# UpRes (Increasing Resolution) in Adobe



## bogleric (Nov 2, 2007)

I usually don't recommend UpRes'ing a photo, however this is all I have to start with.  The client supplied it and wants an 8x10.  This is barely good enough for a 5x7.

Can anyone share some tips for increasing the resolution to make a suitable 8x10?


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 2, 2007)

Photoshop does a decent job of upsizing images.  Maybe not as good as 'Genuine Fractals'...but still pretty good.

I believe that when upsizing, you will want to use 'bi-cubic smoother' (in the 'image size' window).


----------



## bogleric (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks for the input Big Mike.... I am still telling this client to find the original.  I will give the upsize a shot, but I doubt I will be happy with it.

Perhaps I will check out Genuine Fractals.


----------



## dkf10425 (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes, Fractals or Alien Skin Blow Up would be best. Other than that try enlarging the image in increments of 110% at a time until desired size is reached. Then maybe apply some USM.


----------



## bogleric (Nov 5, 2007)

Thanks...  I will give the 110% a try... just for my own learning, what is the logic behind the 110% intervals?


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 5, 2007)

> just for my own learning, what is the logic behind the 110% intervals?


When you up-size an image...you are increasing the number of pixels...so the software has to make up the pixels that it is adding.  If you increase the size by 50%, that's a lot of pixels to make up...and the results may not look very good.  If you increase it just a little bit, it only has to make up a few pixels.  

If you do it in 5 steps, it still has to make up plenty of pixels...but each time it 'guesses' it should be more accurate than if it made one big guess.

That's my take on it anyway.

Programs like Genuine Fractals use more complicated algorithms to determine the patterns of the pixels...so in theory, it's more accurate.


----------



## D-50 (Nov 5, 2007)

Interesting.... never thought to increase size in smallincrements.  I have taken small parts of an image and increased them roughly 400% in one jump.  The results were suprisingly good, if your within a foot of the photo it looks a bit pixelated but at a regular viewing distance say 3 feet it looks fine.  Ill try the small increments to see if that does a better job, you're right though bicubic smoother when upsizing, bi-cubic sharper when downsizing.


----------



## bogleric (Nov 6, 2007)

Makes a lot of sense, I just figured that programs like Adobe Photoshop would use some internal logic to accomplish the same end result, maybe even in more finite steps.

Thanks everyone


----------



## THORHAMMER (Nov 8, 2007)

you cant really add resolution. but you can make it a little nicer using the steps above..


----------

